# Cornwall at Easter



## bofb (May 29, 2008)

We are planning a week in Cornwall around Easter with the kids (10 & 12) and would welcome any advice on where to stay and where to visit. 
On a budget so particularly keen to hear of simpler sites,cl's or wild.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*cornwall*

Hi bofb, easter is " high season " in cornwall, so it will not be cheap, don't forget to factor in carparking charges, ain't cheap, we live here!
curlyboy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As curlyboy (and we lived down there for 25 years) has said, it ain't cheap and parking in some places may be non-existent - not sure what mh you have, never heard of a Hymer 56 - a 564 yes, we used to have one of those.

Now with kids, you could go to the Eden Project (my grandchildren like that a lot and they are only small)... it will depend on the weather too, some Easters are good and others are wet, so factor in places and things to do in the rain.

There are still some lovely branch lines running, and you can buy rover tickets on those and go to some super places, like Liskeard/Looe, Penrhyn to St Ives, that sounds wrong.... but you can check it out. St Austell to Newquay, and if you find a site central - like the CC site at Bodmin or one down in St Austell - there are several going out along the Mevagissey road, you could do a lot of them without too much driving I would think.

It's funny isn't it, we don't think ever actually stayed on a site in Cornwall, because from where we had lived we could do anything in a day easily...

Have fun...

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This should give you some ideas:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-311963.html#311963

Dave


----------



## bofb (May 29, 2008)

*Cornwall touring*

Thanks for the tips. (Incidentally Hymer 56 is a Hymer Camp, Coachbuilt 5.6 metres, 5 berth on Ducato base-and it's raring to go!)


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I can give you some tips when you are in the van for the day as to where to park and a few camp site info

Perranporth - Park in the car park at Wheal leisure which is just off the town centre. You can overhang a grass bank so not taken up too much room but get there early to get a space. 5 mins walk max to beach. Lovely place for kids and the beach is brilliant.

Penzance - you can park on the harbour car park but if you take up 2 spaces then but 2 tickets and you will be OK. there are a few spaces just as you drive on which will take a 22ft camper. - quick walk to town.

St agnes - Nice camp site at the pressingol barns outlet village (next door). The CC site at St agnes beacon is very nice - no facilities but levely view. Access road a bit narrow but ok with care as its only 1/2 mile long. All grass but quite firm. tends to be less booked at easter due to no facilities. Beach at St Agnes is OK but a fair walk. there are also nice walks over the cliffs.

Newquay - Dont bother trying to park the van in the town. Lots of sites but they get booked early.
Pentire head is another story as theres a free car park there and you can walk over the cliffs to the head. You can also park along the road at the side of fistral beach (just before pentire) free but get there early (before 11am) as it gets quite full of surfers VW campers and other campers stopping for lunch. Lovely view across the bay.

Padstow - Nice fishing village. Use the park and ride on the cliff top and walk into town. Take a seal trip on the jubilee queen.

Mevigissy. Nice town lots of shops and character. the large car park will let you park at the back of the office but its expensive.

Looe - Large car park alongside the river. plenty of room. Look out for the little Egrets nesting in the trees. The CC site at looe has a swimming pool.

Pollperro. Fairly big car park outside the town. Walk into town or get the bus, horse and cart or shuttle bus.

St Ives - Farily big car park on top of the hill but on a slope so park on the grass at the top. get the bus into town and back to the car park - unless you like walking up and down steep hills. Lovely seaside town.
Dont take the coast road towards lands end unless you like narrow roads and meeting coaches in single track roads.

Lizard - Fairly big car park and camp site but car site gets crowded. Not nuch to do for the kids for more than a day but goonhilly earth station is worth a visit.

Marazion - Good Car parking and very picturesque looking out to st michels mount. Drive past the first car park where the cafe is and further down the road going towards Marazion. Theres another car park there where they let MHs park on the grass next to the beach. Only about 2-3 quid a day. CC site very good.

Helston - FLambards is brilliant day out for the kids and adults.

Thats all i can think of at the minute. shout if you need specific info or pm me

thanks

Phill


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Drcotts - thats fantastic - gonna print that out and keep for future usage!

Thanks

Greenie


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Drcotts - thats fantastic - gonna print that out and keep for future usage!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Greenie


No problem Greenie.

Oh and if you tevel down the A30. about 9 miles before bodmin (lanceston side) you will come to a rest area at a place called 2 bridges. right at the bottom of a big hill. turn left onto it and left again onto a car park. you can park there all night. Theres a cafe open all night in the summer. Its like a little UK aire.

Other places i have though of to park/camp are

Falmouth. St Dennis head. follow the road around the coast from the railway station up the hill past the docs. You can park along the roadside there and look out to sea. keep the binocs handy as you may see dolphions or porpoises. Dont try to park in the town..too busy.

Perranporth has a big site at the top of the hill which takes campers (haven site) but its very expensive. expect to pay £30-40 quid a night....mind you it includes electric LOL. 
As you approach perranporth from the north via goonhavern you will pass quite a few sites around goonhaven and rose. They are all very nice.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi quote 

Perranporth has a big site at the top of the hill which takes campers (haven site)
Called perran sands, don't go :lol: just to the right of the entrance is a site called Toll gate farm about £15 with leccy and hard standing,spotless showers etc,I would recommend it to anyone,but leave room for us sometime in may / june--click on camp-sites under my name
terry
Budnick Hill 
Region:	Cornwall 
Town:	Perranporth 
Post Code:	TR6 0AD 
Phone Number:	01872 572130


----------

